

Answers for bad questions on Stack Overflow - brbcoding
http://stackoverflow.com/a/17643857/1150613

======
lcedp
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&q=cache%...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fstackoverflow.com%2Fquestions%2F17643802%2Fhow-
much-does-it-cost-to-produce-a-factory)

~~~
brbcoding
Thanks for the webcached version :)

------
milliams
This SO post has been removed it seems.

